# Training to play with the big dogs



## JewelCity681 (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm an incredibly amateur archer. I have some days where I think I could beat anyone, but for every one of those days I have 20 where it feels like I just picked up a bow for the first time. 

My mental game seems to be the most limiting factor, which seems to be maybe the most important factor in sustained success. My local 3D range, which is very tough with average shot around 43 yards or so... I am very capable of shooting 16-20 up but also have days of 4-8 down. 

My question is...

What are strategies for training to be able to shoot with the best, to have consistency and sustained success? I love shooting more than just about anything, and I want to move up a few levels in my game. I mainly shoot unknown 3D, but do have aspirations of some national indoor shoots. 

I know I can "pay to play" with the pros at these kinds of events, but I want to really compete. 

Any training techniques, mental practice, or strategies would be very appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## BeiterBiter (Aug 11, 2021)

JewelCity681 said:


> I want to move up a few levels in my game


I think the first step would be to find a good coach in your area: 









Find a Coach - USA Archery


USA Archery is nationally recognized for its coach certification courses. Certified coaches lead quality programs that develop high performing athletes. Find a coach near you.




www.usarchery.org





look for level three or level four coaches, preferably somebody who has shot and/or coached compound shooters.


I'd also recommend participating in some USA Archery pin shoots - these are organized like competitions, but everyone is just shooting for their personal best trying to earn the next pin. These shoots are a very good way to track your own progress and learning how to shoot under some pressure. 

Here's the outdoor scoring matrix:


https://www.usarchery.org/resources/outdoor-adult-achievement-scoring-matrix-250319071309.pdf






JewelCity681 said:


> Any training techniques, mental practice, or strategies would be very appreciated.


A lot of good books have been written on these topics and I'd recommend starting with these:


Larry Wise: Core Archery
Lanny Basham: With Winning in Mind


----------



## rich ten ring (Jul 21, 2021)

JewelCity681 said:


> I'm an incredibly amateur archer. I have some days where I think I could beat anyone, but for every one of those days I have 20 where it feels like I just picked up a bow for the first time.
> 
> My mental game seems to be the most limiting factor, which seems to be maybe the most important factor in sustained success. My local 3D range, which is very tough with average shot around 43 yards or so... I am very capable of shooting 16-20 up but also have days of 4-8 down.
> 
> ...


back in the 70ds ,there was a book (I thing it was call zen in the art of archery) if you can find it read it ,it will help


----------



## xdr (Dec 22, 2019)

Zen in the art of archery by Eugen Herrigel <— great book!

what about the PSE shooting school in Tucson? 2 day class taught by Alexander Kirillov. He has great credentials and the description of the class seems like it would be helpful for upping your game


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Larry's book is good. Also look for a copy of "The simple art of winning" by Rick McKinney....good stuff. 

So book fill you with knowledge and lingo.....time for a trained eye to show you how it's done so you can associate lingo with feels under the coach's watchful eye. We don't shoot in front of mirrors so unfortunately we have to learn what "correct" feels like. 

PSE Shooter school is a great experience. They have a good teaching foundation, and lots of history.....Alex is awesome!!!!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

For a great coach Frank Pearson Tucson, AZ. Been there & done it with fingers-recurve & also compound & recurve.


----------



## Singrun (11 mo ago)

Are they any archery books in german? I mean my club coach say iam talented first time i ever shoot a bow he say my stand is good but my most problems are strengh qith holding the wight of the bow itself (not the drawwight) at long arm okay that will incrrase from itself but i hate to write mandalas woth my scope on the target......

And rhe most important thing mind and breath technicues 😅
Sry my english is a piece o nothing my klingonic is better but i hope you understand what i try to say 😅


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

Singrun said:


> Are they any archery books in german? I mean my club coach say iam talented first time i ever shoot a bow he say my stand is good but my most problems are strengh qith holding the wight of the bow itself (not the drawwight) at long arm okay that will incrrase from itself but i hate to write mandalas woth my scope on the target......
> 
> And rhe most important thing mind and breath technicues 😅
> Sry my english is a piece o nothing my klingonic is better but i hope you understand what i try to say 😅


_Singrun, A very nice & informative book that a lot of archers own as well as myself.
It's called:

*Total Archery
Inside the Archer
___*
by* KiSik Lee *
&* Tyler Benner*

(edition 3)....

see: www.AstraArchery.com

Comes in an ebook or a printed book. The book is printed in English, *German* and Czech._


----------



## Singrun (11 mo ago)

Since1985Tx said:


> _Singrun, A very nice & informative book that a lot of archers own as well as myself.
> It's called:
> 
> *Total Archery
> ...


Ah okay thx i try to get a view inside but looks like only for recurve 😅 but iam only compound


----------

